# Maltese Cupcakes



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

I was at Walmart this morning getting a cake for hubby's birthday and I came 
across these cupcakes - they are almost too cute to eat!!!







They had some
yorkie ones too.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG!!! So cute!




























I would have a hard time eating it too!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

how sweet!

I wouldn't want to eat it though *giggle*


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That's not a cupcake, it's a "Pupcake"


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

How cute!!! I agree, it is way too cute to eat!









Tammy


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

So cute!







I'm weird though ... I have a "thing" about eating things that look like living creatures (part of why I'm not eating meat anymore lol) ... for instance, I cannot eat Peeps Easter candies. So I would never be able to eat a Maltese cupcake!! But it's wicked cute, thank you for showing us!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> That's not a cupcake, it's a "Pupcake"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so creative!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cute!!


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

Our grocery store, Fred Meyer, does them too. They do a great maltese because they make the hair very realistic. 

Here is the one my husband got me for my birthday of my old english sheepdog.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats adorable...
ANDREA~


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

oh my gosh--I've got to save that image and make one myself--I LOVE making cakes and have come up with some really creative ones (if I do say so myself, lol) for my kids, especially. LOVE IT!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Adorable , very creative decorating . Sarah


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> That's not a cupcake, it's a "Pupcake"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

That is sooo awesome!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I also got one for my husband yesterday! He almost gagged on the amount of icing on it, but loved it!


----------



## Rita (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if my Walmart has them. The maltese cupcake is adorable and Pearl's birthday is coming soon!!


----------

